# Diver's



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's my best impression of how jumbo woulda said he that " we blasted the sheet out of dem over dare."


----------



## crawdad_79 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

We mustered up a single hen buffie today, far from what I saw before the hunt.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Am supposed to be up at LSC Nov 14-18, but from what I'm seeing on here it might just be a waste of time and money. I wish you could buy a 3 day non res license. Hard to spend 150.00+ for a few days hunting.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

It has been pretty piss poor and seasons starting to look like its going to be a two day event come January 
1st an 2nd 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## roostman (Apr 20, 2006)

We hunted on the bay north of Sebewaing yesterday and it was the worse hunting I’ve seen in literally years. There are no diver ducks. In a prime location and saw maybe 2 or 3 buffies in an 8-9 hour sit. Never have seen so few ducks in early November!


----------



## fisheye (Apr 26, 2008)

Good numbers showed in da bay on Wednesday.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Did you see many more of the chicken thing?
First Eyes I’ve seen shot. Way late.


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

Good news yet out on the lake/river this morning.......


Oh boy the blue bills and ring necks are here for sure lol a few cans and Reds, and a little bit of buffies.

Eh, we , gotem good and flat on the wata had to make quick wok dis monin. Was gotten ruf ou ere.


----------



## Aukebay (Jul 25, 2020)

Chad Fortier said:


> What lol  I understand a little bit of that but not the beginning.


When I hunted there we just motored over to Ontario side of river to east side of fighting Island.Had a 19ft sneak boat we towed there behind a 21 ft aluminum Starcraft. Calling customs was not require. How does that work these days?Back then (1970’s) season in Ontario went from about middle of September till December 15. Mitch longer than on Michigan side. You could still shoot canvasback on Ontario side when they were not allowed on the Michigan side. Mostly guys from Wyandotte and a few from La Salle, Ontario Hunted there. Was a lot of fun plus pretty good perch fishing while you were waiting for the ducks


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

crawdad_79 said:


> View attachment 797130


Awesome pic!! Gotta love some Greater Scaup!!!


----------

